# Tuning/convection plate size



## sky1926 (Jul 11, 2015)

Did a search..couldn't find the answer

Just got this smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's a mix between the highland and the longhorn with the gas on the end...Looks like the plates most people have don't reach from one side to the other...my question is what size should the plate be if the dimensions of the smoke box are 20 Wide x 19 deep...I was thinking like a 16x16 or so

Follow up question, about what size should the coal basket be? Not much info on how that should be sized

Thanks in advance


----------



## lemans (Jul 11, 2015)

So it looks like the mirror image of my grill chargriller 5050. So I bought a 18 inch convection plate from horizon and had to cut off 1 1/2 inches to fit it in the CC. After putting 
In two 4 inch turning plates , I got 10 degrees
Diff from one side to the other













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 11, 2015


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey thanks for the reply...I stuck an 18 inch cookie sheet and it fit great for the width, a 19 inch pan fit great for the length...any idea on how high/low off the bottom the plate should be?


----------



## lemans (Jul 11, 2015)

The horizon plate I bought has a 45degree lip
So I raised it to cover the FB opening making almost a RFplate. I got a box of fire bricks and bought some burner tents to wedge the plate to the correct height 












image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 11, 2015





And I used the grills that came with the fire box to support the plate


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah that's a brilliant idea...I may have to go that route...not any metal fab places close by..how long is your plate?  Looks like most people's don't go further than maybe a little over halfway the length of their cooking chamber...I guess that depends on the kinda smoking you need to do though


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2015)

My cc is about 20 inch wide . The convection plate covers all bit 2 inches . But as you see I had to cover the holes with two 4x10 1/4 inch steel plate from Lowes. These r the holes closer to the firebox.. Had to play with them to get the temp even . 
   I had a prob with the side away from the FB was hotter than the FB side.. Lol 
   Also extended the stack down to grate level
I love the results. It's not a Lang but it works great.. 
   Did I mention the IQ120 on it?













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh nice! Yea that's the next step down the road is a regulator..I picked up a maverick from a-maze-n on their July 4th sale...just got to get this plate figured out..might just go get an 18" and cut it do fit the length


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2015)

If you need any help send me a private message. We r all here to help each orher


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 12, 2015)

image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 12, 2015







Went to lowes..what you think of this set up...excuse the bricks, they are holding the 45 degree plate up


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 12, 2015)

image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 12, 2015







Thoughts?  Gonna fire it up this week sometime and check the temps


----------



## lemans (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a fantastic use of steel plate but it has to cover the entire opening between the cc and the FB   Or the heat will take the path of least resistance and go above your plate and out the stack . You won't have very even heat from side to side.


----------



## sky1926 (Jul 17, 2015)

image.jpg



__ sky1926
__ Jul 17, 2015







Pretty happy with this for the first run..need to seal up a few places but it'll work this weekend for sure


----------

